# Colorado town to pay visitors $100 to travel there



## Robert59 (Oct 12, 2020)

*This gift was the right move,' Glenwood Springs director of tourism promotion Lisa Langer said*

Glenwood Springs, Colo., is paying visitors $100 to visit the town famous for its hot springs until Nov. 30.

The town's tourism business announced in late August that it would be extending the stimulus program, which began in the spring during the coronavirus pandemic, through Nov. 30 as part of an effort to boost fall tourism in the area.

https://www.foxbusiness.com/lifestyle/colorado-town-pay-visitors-100


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 12, 2020)

There's always a catch isn't there... ?...first you have to be the in the first 100 to apply, and then you have to book a minimum 2 night stay at a hotel.. nothings' ever free..


----------

